# help



## peter lewis (Dec 13, 2004)

i am researching my wifes great grand fathers seagoing carrear ihave his replacement discharge bookas the original was lost daniel robson was born in 1879 but the first date in his renewed discharge book is in1925 making him 46 then he finished at sea in 1930 the questions i would like to find out where could i find the the ships he was on before 1925 and when his discharge book was renewed would his original no be carried on the no on his book is 804347 no photo but interesting reading i look forward to your replies


----------



## Glyn Howell (Nov 2, 2010)

*Finding Recordsof seafarers*

What a shame nobody appears to have helped you. I researched my uncle who went to sea in 1907 by using a professional researcher I found in the nautical magazine Sea Breezes, in the adverts. It was not so expensive. It was made easier because he had sat for all his examinations to Master and on the back of the applications were notated his sea time and ships. All records are held at the Public Records Office. You will be surprised by the amount of information still being held. I was, in the modern idiom, gobsmacked. Hope that this is of some use. Glyn.






peter lewis said:


> i am researching my wifes great grand fathers seagoing carrear ihave his replacement discharge bookas the original was lost daniel robson was born in 1879 but the first date in his renewed discharge book is in1925 making him 46 then he finished at sea in 1930 the questions i would like to find out where could i find the the ships he was on before 1925 and when his discharge book was renewed would his original no be carried on the no on his book is 804347 no photo but interesting reading i look forward to your replies


----------

